# Adler's Birthday



## Thorlifter (Oct 20, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Chris. I hope you have a fantastic day.

I hope this hasn't been posted somewhere else, but I did look.


----------



## wilbur1 (Oct 20, 2008)

Happy bday Chris hope ya drink lotsa beers for us have a great day man


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Oct 20, 2008)

Happy birthday Adler!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 20, 2008)

...and whisky! Happy Birthday Chris and MANY more to come!


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 20, 2008)

Happy birthday sir!


----------



## Erich (Oct 20, 2008)

Happy Birthday Bud !


----------



## ccheese (Oct 20, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Chris. What's this one ? 29 ??

Charles


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 20, 2008)

Happy birthday ya ole fart!


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 20, 2008)

Hope your birthday is a good one!


----------



## timshatz (Oct 20, 2008)

Congrats! Hope you have many more!


----------



## evangilder (Oct 20, 2008)

Have a great birthday Chris!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 20, 2008)

Happy Birthday, don't drink too many of those fine European beers


----------



## Marcel (Oct 20, 2008)

Happy birthday Chris


----------



## fly boy (Oct 20, 2008)

happy bday alder get drunk for me


----------



## ToughOmbre (Oct 20, 2008)

Happy Birthday!

Wonder if there's enough beer in Germany for the celebration?  

TO


----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2008)

Of courese, there is.But if it is not enought it is always possible to provide some from Poland or Czech.

*A Happy Birthday Chris !!!! 100 lat, 100 lat.....and more to come !!!!!!*


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 20, 2008)

PROST

.


----------



## v2 (Oct 20, 2008)

Happy Birthday Chris!


----------



## pbfoot (Oct 20, 2008)

happy birthday . I'll hoist one as a toast for you


----------



## Airframes (Oct 20, 2008)

A very happy birthday to you! Just the excuse I need to go to the pub!


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 20, 2008)

Happy birthday Adler!!!


----------



## Becca (Oct 20, 2008)

Whoo-HOO! Happiest of Birthdays to you, Chris!! 
(wow,i'm not late...that's unusual.)


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 20, 2008)

I doubt that it's enough booze at all, for his doo dah!


----------



## Graeme (Oct 20, 2008)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 20, 2008)

Um thanks guys!

Just one thing....

....It is not my Birthday. My Birthday is in September!



Why do you all think it is my Birthday???


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 20, 2008)

Thor.....your misleading information is killing me.....  Jk but whoops


----------



## ccheese (Oct 20, 2008)

Oops..... OK, I'll withdraw my b-day greetings. Have a nice day, anyhow..

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Oct 20, 2008)

Every day is a birthday if you can drink with your friends...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 20, 2008)

ccheese said:


> Oops..... OK, I'll withdraw my b-day greetings. Have a nice day, anyhow..
> 
> Charles



Naw don't do that!

 

I am very touched by you guys and appreciate that you care. I will consider this thread a pre-birthday bash for me!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2008)

A good point Marcel I'm with you.


----------



## Henk (Oct 20, 2008)

Happy Birthday Chris hope you have a very nice day and have a few.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 20, 2008)

Again I appreciate all the well wishes, but I will close this thread now because it is not my birthday.

Thanks again though guys! I love you all!

Really...


----------

